# Private or Community College?



## katesills (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello to all who read this, 
I am 26 years old( from Los Angeles California), married and have a year old daughter. (Juggling all of that should be interesting enough but…) I really want to get an Associates Degree in Culinary Arts so I am trying to find a school in my area that is good but I am not sure if I should pay the $40,000 to go to one of the private schools or go to one of the community colleges that no one has ever heard of.
Ultimately I think I want to work for a catering company- then start my own but I am not sure. (I want to keep my options open)

Does anyone have an opinion on what is better: Private or Community College?
Please help, 

KS


----------



## keki60 (Jan 29, 2005)

I am thinking Community college, as long as they have good teachers, you will save a ton of money. but remember it is what you get out of it whether you go to the CIA, Le Cordon Bleu, or your local school. Also make sure you get as many scholarships as possible. talk to financial aid. they will help you. Ask alot of questions, some people prefer the big names but when you have kids, as i do as wel, it wasnt an option for me. I am loving every second of it and dont regret going to community college for one second.

Good luck 


kelly


----------

